# Hooking laptop to plasma tv need help.



## 454ss (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a plasma tv that has Rca inputs Hdtv inputs and S video.

My laptop has a 7 pin s video input and my tv has a 4 pin s video input.

What exact kind of cable is best for my application?

7 pin s video to rca. or what? i need opinions on the best way to do this ill be buying the connector cable from ebay. thanks for the help.

And for audio from the laptop i can just use the audio jack to rca audio cables correct?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

454ss said:


> My laptop has a 7 pin s video input connector


You need to confirm that it is an input only jack. If it is fact an input it won't help any in getting video out of you computer and into your TV. If it is actually an output then you should be able to find a 7 pin to 4 pin S-Video converter plug or adapter cable.

Yes, an audio adapter cable with a mini-stereo plug on one end and a pair of RCA plugs on the other end should work (assuming you are using the headphone output on the comput and the TV uses RCA jacks  ) . You may need to tweak the headphone volume setting on the computer and the volume control on the TV to minimize noise and distortion.


----------



## 454ss (Aug 1, 2005)

well its a Compaq presario v6000 and has a 7 pin s video connector on it. then it has a 15 pin female vga plug but it doesnt look like a usual vga would connect correctly. can u link me to any cables on ebay that would work?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

454ss said:


> My laptop has a 7 pin s video input





454ss said:


> well its a Compaq presario v6000 and has a 7 pin s video connector on it.


Without being there and looking at you and your computer I can only go by what you tell me in your posts. If someone tells me they have an S-video *input* have to trust they are supplying accurate data. From some of the on-line write ups of the v6000, the S-Video connector is most likely an output.

I looked on eBay for 7 pin to 4 pin S-video adapters or adapter cables. As far as I could tell they were all from Hong Kong sellers where you might pay $0.99 for the cable and $5.99 for the shipping. You might be better off checking a local store that sells TVs and or computers.


----------



## 454ss (Aug 1, 2005)

so the s video will work. i just need a s video 7 pin to a s video 4 pin and it will come through on the tv. How will it appear will it be good quality? 

i wont need rcas to get video on the tv from laptop just s video correct?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Unless your TV has a 15 pin VGA connector input, an S-video signal is about the best you can do. In this case, the picture you can get will not be better than a slightly blurry 640x480 pixels, which is the limit for S-video.


----------



## 454ss (Aug 1, 2005)

so what is the best way to do this then? how do other people connect there laptops to there tvs


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

1) They get a TV that has an input that matches the best video quality output of their laptop. I believe that would be the VGA output in your case.

2) They get a laptop that has a video output that matches the best video quality input of the TV. That would probably be the HDTV video input you mention in your first post. You would need to supply more details as to exactly what kind of HDTV input your TV has and exactly what kind of RCA jack inputs it has.

3) They connect the laptop to the TV using either composite video or S-Video and live with the picture on the TV not being as detailed or sharply focused as on the laptop screen.


----------



## 454ss (Aug 1, 2005)

what if i used this cable?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310085352971

how would it look on tv. and as far as using s video to hdtv how would it look becasue i doubt my laptop has a hdtv video card.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The limiting factor is going to be the S-Video signal coming out of your laptop. No matter what kind of cable or adapter you use you will still be limited to working with analog standard definition television signals.

Unless five of those RCA jacks on your TV are designed specifically to work with the signals used for VGA computer video, there is no inexpensive magic bullet solution to your situation. You may be able to find some kind of converter box that will take the VGA output signals from the laptop and convert them to signals suitable to drive whatever kinds of HDTV inputs you may have on your TV. You may also find out that such a converter box may be quite expensive.

Your eBay link is to a closed sale and no longer viewable.


----------



## 454ss (Aug 1, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/7-Pin-S-Video-T...hZ004QQcategoryZ73388QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

454ss said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/7-Pin-S-Video-T...hZ004QQcategoryZ73388QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------

